# برنامج Earth Works لحساب الكميات



## المهندس/علاء الدين (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

أولاً أسجل شكرى الشديد للقائمين على هذا المنتدى و هذه هى أول مشاركة لى معكم عسى الله أن ينفعنا و إياكم ..

لقد قمت من حوالى ش4 أشهر بعمل شرح مبسط لبرنامج Earth Works و هو برنامج لحساب كميات الحفر و الردم للطرق و هذا البرنامج هو البرنامج الوحيد المعتمد بالمملكة العربية السعودية لحساب كميات حفر و ردم الطرق

و حيث أن هذا البرنامج من الأهمية بمكان فإنه محمى بواسطة ( دنجل ) و لكن أعلم أن بعض الناس لديهم البرنامج كامل و يعمل بدون الدنجل.

المهم بمشيئة الله أجهز الآن الشرح المبسط على ملف Word أو Pdf لرفعه على هذا المنتدى الكريم الذى إستفاد منه الكثير

و أرجو من إخوانى من لدبه نسخة كاملة من البرنامج و لا يحتاج إلى ( دنجل ) أن يرفعه مشكوراً على المنتدى

و جزى الله خيرا الجميع..

أخوكم فى الله


----------



## عبدومحمد (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك اللة كل خير واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء وارجو من الله جل وعلا ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك برجاء سرعة الانتهاء من عمل الشرح ووضعة لانني في حاجة ماسة الية


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (4 مارس 2007)

*أخيراً كما وعدتكم ... الشرح المبسط لعل الله ينفع به إخوانى ...*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،

أسأل الله عز و جل أن ينفع بهذا الشرح إخوانى و لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم
Easy Steps to use EW-XP © (with photos).pdf​
​


----------



## shrek (4 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ولكن ياريت أخي لو تكرمت رابط البرنامج


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (9 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ولكن ياريت أخي لو تكرمت رابط البرنامج


----------



## zkloal (12 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
بصراحة محتاجين مثل هذه البرامج ولكن لحظة من الشرح الذي قدمة لنا ومع اني تعملت مع برنامج Road CrossSection انة هو الافضل من حيث السهولة في استخدامة وادخال البيانات وسرعة الحسابات طبعا هذا رايى انا شخصيا.


----------



## بوخالد من الخليج (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## alifathi (17 مارس 2007)

حقيقة محتاجين نسخة من البرنامج ان أمكن...مع كل التقدير


----------



## alifathi (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdulnaser200 (17 مارس 2007)

*لم استطيع تنزيل الشرح*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم جزاكم الله خير على هذه الجهود الجباره وان شاء الله سوف يكتمل البرنامج ونستفيد منه ان شاء الله تعالى ولكن اخي الكريم عندما اردت ان احمل ايقونه الشرح فان الصفحه تظهر وهي صافيه وبدون اي شىء فهل هذا يعتبر خلل من الكمبيوتر تبعي ام ان الايقونه والسلام عليكم


----------



## mahmoud_alex (19 مارس 2007)

:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## mohamed el safty (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبو ماجد (7 أبريل 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (7 أبريل 2007)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## م.مصطفى كامل (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
 و لكن كنت اتمنى ان اعرف الشركة المنتجة
 لهذا البرنامج و ساقوم بالبحث عنه اما بالتورنت
 او الاميول عسى اتوصل اليه و ساقوم برفعة ان
 توصلت اليه ان شاء الله​


----------



## akato (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
ما هو اسم البرنامج كاملا ؟؟


----------



## مفتاح العريبى (9 أبريل 2007)

:67: شكراااااااااااااااااااا اخوى مبارك


----------



## ahmad khlil (11 أبريل 2007)

مشكورين والله مشكورين


----------



## HHM (13 أبريل 2007)

شكراً لكم الله يُباركُك


----------



## almagreby (13 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا على العمل الرائع


----------



## tala112 (19 أبريل 2007)

أولا أشكر المهندس علاء على الموضوع والشرح
ثانيا لقد عملت على البرنامج لفترة من الزمن وهو برنامج أكثر من رائع وسهل جدا ولا يحتاج إلى برنامج أوتوكاد، كما أن النسخة الجديدة بالإمكان حساب الكميات بها بطريقتين 
ثالثا قيمة البرنامج في السعودية 25000ريال سعودي وهو لا يعمل إلا بالدونقل وأتمنى من الأخوان ممن يجد البرنامج لوضعه للعوام للإستفادة العامة.


----------



## ارشد عماد (19 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## garary (20 أبريل 2007)

نتمنى الحصول على البرنامج لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.فمن لدية البرنامج ليعرضة فى المنتدى.


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (21 أبريل 2007)

*أين البرنامج لو تكرمتم*


----------



## garary (23 أبريل 2007)

مازال السؤال قائما اين البرنامج


----------



## المساح (24 أبريل 2007)

لك مني الف شكر


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ويرزقك عيش السعداء وخاتمة الأنبياء اخوك فى الله احمد حسن المساح 0القاهره


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم الرجاء وضع رابط تحميل البرنامج بالكامل ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## pmc (15 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي على الشرح ، بالنسبة للبرنامج فان هناك مجموعة من الشباب السعودي والعربي قاموا بتطوير هذا 
البرنامج حسب متطلبات وزارة النقل السعودية، ولكن هناك برامج اخرى كثيره تعطي نفس النتائج
بالنسبة للبرنامج لا يحتاجه الا المقاولين اللذين ينفذون الاعمال الترابية، ولا ارى انه من المناسب وضع البرنامج هنا 
لانه سوف يضيع جهد مجموعة من الشباب الذين قاموا بتطويره وبيعه بمبلغ بسيط جدا للمقاولين
اذا كان وضع البرنامج هنا لغاية تعليمية فلا بأس، اما ان يتم استعماله من قبل مقاول فهذا غير منطقي
وللحديث تتمه


----------



## pmc (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم، هذا البرنامج تم تطويره من قبل شباب سعوديين وعرب وحسب متطلبات وزارة النقل السعودية
هناك برامج اخرى تعطي نفس النتيجة وهي كثيره جدا
اذا كانت الغاية من وضع البرنامج هنا لغاية تعليمية فلا بأس، اما ان يتم استخدامه من قبل مقاول فهذا غير مقبول
لاننا سوف نضيع على الزملاء الذين طوروا هذا البرنامج تعبهم وجهدهم


----------



## المهندس فادي حمشو (21 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمود الناصري (22 مايو 2007)

حبيبي نريد ان نستفيد منه نحن كمهندسين
واذا كان بالامكان طرحه في هذا الملتقى فهو خير للجميع
واعتبره صدقه جاريه يستفاد منه الناس
والله ما وراء القصد


----------



## pmc (23 مايو 2007)

الزميل محمود الناصري، انا لا اعارض وضعه هنا لغايات تعليمية للمهندسين، اعارض استخدامه من قبلنا كمهندسين لصالح المقاولين


----------



## المهندس ali (23 مايو 2007)

أشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (24 مايو 2007)

برجاء لو امكن ايها الأخ الكريم إرسال الشرح بالعربى ليكون ابسط ويعم النفع على الجميع


----------



## محمود الناصري (25 مايو 2007)

الاخ بي ام سي
حاول ان تضع شرطا هو انه وعد وامانه ان لا يستغل لاغراض تجاريه وانما تعليميه
فان كان امينا فبها وان كان غير ذلك فان رب العالمين له بالمرصاد


----------



## pmc (26 مايو 2007)

الاخ محمود الناصري، انا لم اطرح هذا الموضوع ابتداءا، وانا مثلك احببت ان اشارك، لانني اعرف هؤلاء المهندسين
الشباب الذين قاموا بوضع البرنامج واعرف انهم ليسوا شركة عالمية، وانما زملاء مجتهدون يحاولون ذلك.
بالنسبة لي، فان برنامج land هو ما استخدمه لحساب الكميات ورسم المقاطع، وهو معروف عالميا،
وايضا هناك زميل هنا وضع برنامج لحساب الكميات من دوله خليجية وهو ايضا ممتاز ويعمل جيدا
مع تحياتي


----------



## المستريح (27 مايو 2007)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نايف الجبر (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## pmc (1 يونيو 2007)

كما ذكرت سابقا فان احد الزملاء قد وضع برنامج مماثل وممتاز لحساب الكميات
وهذه المشاركة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38066


----------



## فراولاية (4 يونيو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل..........:80:​


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (8 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل


----------



## hmd_monam (24 يوليو 2007)

ممكن رابط البرنامج حتى انجرب ونقارن النتائج


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## سعد العاني (26 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اذا ممكن تزودنا بالبرنامج


----------



## فتي الرياض (31 يوليو 2007)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## spacingdream (3 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اذا ممكن تزودنا بالبرنامج


----------



## garary (4 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اذا ممكن تزودنا بالبرنامج


----------



## كمال مسعود (5 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (9 أغسطس 2007)

يعطيك العافيه
جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## batiment (9 أغسطس 2007)

:4: جزاك الله خير


----------



## المساح2008 (9 أغسطس 2007)

:3: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## أسامة السيد (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
جهد مميز وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد رءوف راجح (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله يوفقك الشرح ماهو واضح أرجو التواصل


----------



## طارق عودة (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## tanakaa (13 أغسطس 2007)

لقد سمعت بوجود نسخة قديمة بدون دنجل فمن لديه يرجى رفعها للموقع


----------



## zkloal (13 أغسطس 2007)

شكر ا لكم 
لكن ماهوالدنجل


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*المهندس علاء الدين*

السلام عليكم ،،،
مع تحياتى على البرنامج


----------



## omarosh (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يا أستاذ


----------



## احمد الشطري (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن احد يرسل لي شرح توتل ستيشن بالعربي نوع توب كون 325


----------



## ابوثائر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 
بس اذا سمحتوا بدي البرنامج 
وشكرا


----------



## مابيدا (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي .. اذا امكن موقع نستطيع تحميل البرنامج منه .


----------



## dole (17 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو ان يكون الملف منجز باسرع وقت ان ممكن مع نسخة الكاملة من البرنامج ان امكن ايضا 
و Thank you to all


----------



## dr_aflatooon (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مالك ردمان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (23 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز علاء الدين وارجو من لديه البرنامج تنزيله على المنتدى


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووور


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## anoo1 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي .. اذا امكن موقع نستطيع تحميل البرنامج منه


----------



## مابيدا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ممكن رابط نسطيع به تحمل البرنامج مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## روني اوسو (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوثائر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور 
بس وين الرابط 
وشكرا


----------



## محمد على عطيه (1 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اشكرك جدا على المجهود لشرح البرنامج و لكن لو فيه حد من الإخوة معاه النسخة تعمل بدون الدنجل رجاءا انزالها للتحميل


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*مفاجأة ... النسخة القديمة التى تعمل بدون دنجل*

الإخوة الكرام بالمنتدى جزاكم الله خيراً على المرور
هذه هى النسخة القديمة و التى تعمل بدون دنجل و لكنها تحتاج بعض الشروط لتعمل و هى:

1 - أنها تعمل مع Windows 98
2 - أنها تعمل على جهاز Pentium 3
3 - بعض الإخوة قال لى أنها تعمل على أى جهاز Laptop

عموماً النسخة فى المرفقات للتجربة .. فك الضغط .. و اضغط على EW3

و هنيئاً لكم النسخة المجانية .. و لا تنسونى من دعائكم​


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (18 أكتوبر 2007)

Pls I Need The Program Of Earth Work 

Thx

Msg


----------



## سفيان خلف الله (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*ليبيا*

بارك الله فيك ويا ريت تنزل الرابط للبرنامج ومشكور وما قصرت


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ولكن ياريت أخي لو تكرمت رابط البرنامج


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## اسلام صبحى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الغالى على الشرح


----------



## تمام الفيل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا وأعرف مدى تعبك وأقدر لك إنجازك وأنا لم أسمع بهذا البرنامج عندنا في سورية مع أني خريج هندسة مساحة منذ 10 سنوات و لكني بهذا المنتدى اطلعت على الكثير .


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى اسماعيل سيد (20 فبراير 2008)

*most2300************

م/علاء 
تم تنزيل البرنامج ولكن قائمة ال templete ghjtjp وتعطى رسالة standard file can not be open ارجو الافادة
م/ مصطفى


----------



## مصطفى اسماعيل سيد (20 فبراير 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

م/علاء 
تم تنزيل البرنامج ولكن قائمة ال templete لاتعمل وتعطى رسالة standard file can not be open ارجو الافادة
م/ مصطفى


----------



## eng.zsm (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## راي (21 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً لك مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور يأخي


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وانا رفعت الشرح برده بور بوينت ولكن محتاجين البرنامج وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس مهند احمد (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (23 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن يا ريت تعطينا معلومات زيادة ويا حبذا لو تجيب لنا البرنامج والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مساح مبتدئ (24 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## توفيق يوسف (25 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء وارجو من الله جل وعلا ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك برجاء سرعة الانتهاء من عمل الشرح ووضعة لانني في حاجة ماسة]


----------



## قاسم مبشر (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء عدم اليأس والمتابعة في رفع البرنامج النسخة الحديثة


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (25 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكرا وجزاك الله خيراا وابعد عنك كدر الهموم


----------



## حماده السامولي (27 مايو 2008)

ياشباب بالله عليكم انا في حاجه ماسه لبرنامج لاند ديسكتوب لتصميم الطرق


----------



## بلاك روز (30 مايو 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## وضاح السامعي (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خير والله ونتمنى من اخواننا ان يقتدوا بك


----------



## رشادرشاد (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ارجو ارسال نسخه من البرنامج للمنتدى كى تعم الفائدة وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء وارجو من الله جل وعلا ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك برجاء سرعة الانتهاء من عمل الشرح ووضعة لانني في حاجة ماسة الية


----------



## رشادرشاد (5 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الكريم ممكن نسخه من البرنامج كى تعم الأستفاد


----------



## garary (5 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن نسخه من البرنامج


----------



## لؤي سوريا (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخ علاء


----------



## الامين الخوجلابي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اطلب شرح لبرنامج ايرث ورك


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ISL (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك اللة فيك
وارجو من زملائي التكرم برفع البرنامج على المنتدى لامكانية تنزيلة


----------



## mah_kh65 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you
we need this program


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكور و جارى التنزيل


----------



## ربيع الشام (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالوو (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صالح حسين آل حيدر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## جسر الأمل (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم ابومريم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

لم ارد على الاخ المهندس علاء عندما علق على مشاركتى السابقة بخصوص هذه النسخة القديمة ولكن له ولكم جزيل الشكر ولكن لو تكرم احد بالتجربة سيتضح له صحة موضوعى ان هذه النسخة تعمل على جهاز لابتوب Dual core وعلى وندوز xp وممكن لو اخذت نسخه غوست من windows partition اى الـ C من اللبتوب وفكيتها على اى كمبيوتر تعمل معك النسخة وعندى شخصيا جربته على جهاز توشيبا 1.7 dual core وقمت بفك نسخة الغوست على جهاز عادى وعملت بنجاح
وعلى العموم هذه النسخة القديمة غير معتمدة بوزارة المواصلات بالمملكة فالنسخة الجديدة هى المعتمدة وكل مقاول يقوم باعمال ترابية بمشروعات الوزارة موجود لديه نسخة بالدونجل وبالطبع نحن نقوم بحساب الاعمال بواسطتها وتسليم قاعدة البيانات مع ملف الكميات لتتم مراجعته بالوزارة فمن الجائز لمطور البرنامج وضع نسخة للتعليم مع وضع حد اقصى لعدد القطاعات التى تقوم بحسابها مثلا او تقليل النقاط العرضيه المسموحه الى 5 نقاط لتعم الفائدة وبقصد التعليم فقط


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

وده رابط المشاركة السابقة وطريقة اعداد البرنامج على الكمبيوتر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97189.html


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (13 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه صورة تاكيدية لعمل النسخة على الـ XP وعلى جهاز Dual core


----------



## ابو هدايه (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررين على الشرح الوافي ولكن نطمح بتحميل البرنامج لاننا بصراحة نستخدم برامج قديمة في ايجاد الحجوم نرجو المساعدة


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## masrmail (7 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks for prog


----------



## moh_nasr (7 نوفمبر 2008)

قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم ( اذا مات ابن انقطع عنه عمله الا من ثلاث صدقه جاريه _وعلم ينتفع به_ وولد صالح يدعو له) صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شكرا اخى الكريم وجعله الله قى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## منصورهليل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك على البرمانج و الف شكر


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخوي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng: issa (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر 
بس بدنا البرنامج الله يسعدك


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## حسام احمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل حكمت (12 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن ارسال البرنامج


----------



## صلاح موسى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## بسام7 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااخي 
المحترم


----------



## حسيننصر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى المهندس على طريقه الشرح الجميله ولكن اتم جميلك وابعث البرنامج


----------



## عبد الحكيم علي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
رزقك الله حسن الخاتمة وأدام أجرك
وأرجو ممن يعرف رابط للبرنامج أن ينفع به الناس 
(خير الناس أنفعهم للناس)


----------



## nshwan (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي pmc ربي يجزيك الخير ..بس اسمحلي قلك شغلة انو مين المقاولين ومن نحن ألسنا كلنا اخوة في الله وهل تعني الأستفادة منه ان اتعلمه وأخزنه في ذاكرتي ام لأعمل به . لماذا تريد ان تحجب الأستفادة وتواجه المقاولين اللذين منهم من يعمل بصدق واخلاص ولاتوجه الملامة الى من يضع سعر البرنامج 25000 درهم اماراتي ...اخواني انا لدي شركة مساحة في الأمارات ولكنني مبتدىء نوعا ما أرجو المساعدة وجزا الله كل انسان منكم على عمله خيرا. ولاتحكموا على البشر كلهم بالسوء لأن احدهم سيء. اما بالنسبة للأخ محمد الناصري شكرا لك على تعليقك ولكن بنظري انا ان الأمانة تكون بأن نعمل لخير بعضنا ولو عندي البرنامج رح ابعتلكم الرابط من دون اي شروط


----------



## محمد حمدى أمين (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احب ارحب بكل اعضاء وضيوف ملتقى المهندسين
على فكره بالنسبة لبرنامج earth work يويجد منه اصدارين الاصدار الاول 2.5 وهو يعمل بدون حماية (الدونجل تم فكة)
اما الاصدار الثانى فهو V 5 او يطلق عليه earthwork xp وهو للاسف يعمل بحماية ولايوجد حتى الان من قام بكسر هذة الحماية


----------



## 0yaz9 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية بس البرنامج مش راضي يعمل بس مشكور:80:


----------



## مساح محترف (29 نوفمبر 2008)

لكم جميعا كل الشك والتقدير


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير عوض (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير للجميع


----------



## مكتب السدف (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي ولكن ان ترفع لنا البرنامج جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ودالحله (17 ديسمبر 2008)

:77::79:شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا يااخ علاء على الموضوع الجميل:14::20::73:


----------



## مصطفي هنداوى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اكرمكم الله جميعا علي هذا التعاون والي المزيد 
مهندس مصطفي هنداوى 
مهندس مساحة
Egyptmangeryahoocom


----------



## مصطفي هنداوى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اكرمكم الله جميعا علي هذا التعاون والي المزيد 
مهندس مصطفي هنداوى 
مهندس مساحة
Egyptmangeryahoocom


----------



## ايمن بخيت (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ابعتلنا الرابط ياهندسة


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا الشرح القيم


----------



## محمد الشحات صقر (19 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من الاحوة الزملاء من لدية معلومات اوشرخ لجهاز1203و1103 ان يطرحة على المنتدى وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن شرح البرنامج بالفيديو من اى واحد من المهندسين الذين يعملون فى الشركات التى تتعامل مع النسخة المحمية


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ان تظهر الصورة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (21 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## houssein_zenhom (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## garary (22 ديسمبر 2008)

لم يعمل معى حيث عملت مثل ماذكرت اخى الكريم شغلت البرنامج على لابتوب وبعدها نقلتة الى جهازى فلم ينفع شى


----------



## garary (22 ديسمبر 2008)

لم يعمل معى حيث عملت مثل ماذكرت اخى الكريم شغلت البرنامج على لابتوب وبعدها نقلتة الى جهازى فلم ينفع شى


----------



## asharkak (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكور أخى الفاضل الكريم*​


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (14 مايو 2009)

جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء إجعلة يارب في ميزان حسناتكم ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (15 مايو 2009)

المهندس علاء الدين جزاك الله كل خير ونفع بك المسلمين -عندى سؤال ارجو الاجابه عليه لو سمحت وهو : هل دقة الكميات بالبرامج المكسور حمايته نفس الدقه بالبرامج الجديد ( earth xp ) ؟


----------



## babankarey (15 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## babankarey (15 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا :28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
*


----------



## السيد شحاتة (28 مايو 2009)

لقد تعاملت مع هذا البرنامج بالدنجل ايضا واسأل الله ان يتاح بدونة ليعم الفائده علي الجميع 
وهو برنامج غاية في السهولة ومعتمد لدي الوزارة ولذلك لا نستخدم سواه حتي ولو كان سهلا فهو غير مفيد ومضيعة للوقت بل نستخدم e.w-xp tr'


----------



## mohtaseb (28 مايو 2009)

thank you Boss hope you have nice week end


----------



## الامير11 (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن تحميل البرنامجف ملفك وترجمة بعض الكلمات ف ملف الشرح وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عبدالله قيس (28 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك ومشكور
وسالين المولي ان يكتبة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## canar (29 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ROUDS (29 مايو 2009)

جارى التحميل
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## عبدالله قيس (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الميدان (30 مايو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الكبير 
نتمنى المزيد من الايضاح لآنه برنامج مهم جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy09 (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخى ولكن اسرع فنحن بحاجه شديده الى هذا الشرح وارجو ان تكون طريقه التحميل مفسره ولا يوجد بها اى مشاكل كما يحدث كثيرا ف المنتدى


----------



## ess2008 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## لؤي الماحي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكرين جداً علي المجهود القيم ومحتاجين ليهو جداً ومنتظرين رابط التحميل السهل جداً مع كل شكري وتقديري وإحترامي ونفع الناس بك وبأمثالك


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير
واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء
وارجو من الله جل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياريس


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## أدهم7 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسام ابو خليل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر جميع القاْمين على هذا المنتدى برجاْ تزويدي بهذا البرنامج


----------



## muntadayatt (12 مارس 2010)

wwwwwwwwwwwwawwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## hany_meselhey (12 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## يقظان القيسي (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الله عليك يارب يكون طريقك الى الجنة


----------



## ahmadj5 (5 مايو 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nossa (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة تعالى وبركاتو بتمنى الاستفادة من مواضيعكم وبرامجكم واريد تحميل برنامج يعمل على حساب الكميات


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماهر حاتم (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور علي جهودك الطيبة


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حنين ميسره (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

أتمنى نسخة بالعربى 
وشكر الله لك


----------



## ahmed7788 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر كل الشكر على كل من يساهم فى طريق العلم
يا جماعة من يريد اى استفسار بهذا البرنامج انا تحت امره
وبالصور ايضا واتمنى ان يوفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## salim mito (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## gulum (7 مايو 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## sarab sarab (7 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## كبل (7 مايو 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## khlio kolo (8 مايو 2012)

الف شكر علي الشرح ويارب يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (8 مايو 2012)

هذا كتاب فيه شرح شامل مع الامثلة و الصور للبرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/document/w2Dv7EzM/__online.html​


----------



## السيدنصير (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed m.diab (15 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الحنش (17 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EnG.Zaghloul (16 مايو 2015)

الف شكر يا مهندس علاء


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (17 مايو 2015)

شكرا واذا ممكن نسخة من البرنامج


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونتمنى المزيد منكم في هذا المجال​​


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (28 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.OMER91 (28 مايو 2015)

اخوان رابط التحميل ماموجود ممكن احد يفهمني الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ريبوار كيفي (19 أكتوبر 2015)

أر جو المساعدة كيف يعمل هذا البرنامج بدون دنجل ؟ 
[email protected]


----------



## sur_es84 (8 نوفمبر 2015)

ألف شكر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (23 نوفمبر 2015)

مششششششششكورين


----------



## بدر الفايد (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hhussen100 (19 يناير 2016)

*الاســــــــــم ** : الحسين محمد عبد المحسن عبد الرحمن*
*العنــــــوان** : مصر -ابوتشت – سمهود*
*بلد الاقامه : السعودية –شرورة – الخرخير (الربع الخالى)*
*رقم الجوال** : 00966532509880*
*تاريخ الميلاد** : 4/4/1976*
*الجنسية** : مصرى *
*الـديـانــة** : مسلم*
*البريد الإليكتروني** : **[email protected]**……[email protected]*
*المهنة : مساح عام*
*المؤهلات العلمية*


*حاصل على المعهد الفني للمساحة* 
*قسم : مساحة عامة*
*سنة التخرج : 2001 م*
*التقدير العام : جيد **جدا**: *

*اللغات والمهارات*

*اللغة العربية : الدرجة ممتاز*

*اللغة الإنجليزية : الدرجة جيد*


*العمل على البرامج المساح*


*1- **Program work on AUTOCAD 2D*
*2- **Program work o**n AUTOdesk land civil*
*3- **Program work o**n **Global Mapper* 
*4- **Program work on EARTH WORK*
*5- **Program work on EZYSURF*
*6- **PROLINK, SOKKILNK Specialtransferdata fromdevicesTOTAL STATION SOKKIA*
*7- **GEO OFFICE TOOLS** Specialtransferdata fromdevices**TOTAL STATION Leica*


*الخبرات المهنية*

* الوظيفة الحالية :مساح عام*
*1- **مجموعة بن لادن السعودية من 1/12/2012 الى 1/2016*
*العمل فى مشروع البنية التحية( مشروع الطريق الحدوى بين السعوديه وعمان بطول 102 فى القطاع الرابع )** عمل الرافع المساحى للطريق الحدودى با ستخدام جى بى اس ترامبل *
*رفع مساحى لمبنى الخور الحدودى *
*عمل نقاط ترافرس طولي بنش مارك للمشروع 102 كليو**** *
*عمل رافع مساحى باستخدام جى بى اس ترمبل للطريق الحدودى بين شرورة والخرخير بمسافه 107 كليو*
*العمل فى توقيع للسور الحدوى ( قد قيرل )بين شرورة والخرخير بمسافة 107*
*عمل رفع مساحى بين الطريق الرئيسي ومبنى الخور للينك 45*
*2- **شركة بلا سبرو من 2008 الى 2011 *
*تتفيد مشروع كلية التقنية (الملك عبد العزي ) رفحاء*
*تنفيذ مشروع تطوير سوق الجملة للخضار والفاكهة ( الرياض - العزيزية)*
*تنفيذ بوابة النقل الجماعى بالرياض*
*تنفيذ مشروع تبريد وتجميد المستودعات با لغزيرية با لرياض*

*3- ** شركة سيتسكيب الامارات ابوظبى 2006الى 2008*
*رفع مساحي للمشروع الايكاد بابو ظبي*
*تنفيذ وعمل شبكة الصرف الصحي للمشروع*
*4-الشركة الفرنسية( فينسي ) 2002الى 2006 *
* تنفيذ مشروع قناطر نجع حمادى *
*5-شركة جينزأ 2001الى 2002 *
*العمل فى مشروع حى الاشجار *

*اللاجهزة المساحية *







_*1- *__*TOTAL STATLON SOKKLA*_
_*A(TC SE3 - TC 510 – TC 610- TC 3010 - TC 530 )*_

_*2- *__*TOTAL STATLON Leica*_

_*(*__*TC 1100 - TC 1800- TC 1700- TC 1102- TC 407 )*_

_*3- *__*Buil err m300 *_

_*4- *__* TOTAL STATLON TOPC N *_
_*TC 750 --- TC310 *_

_*5-*__*GPS TRIMBLE TSC *_
_*6-*__* GPS Leica 500 *_


----------



## م هلال علي (27 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## بيبو 1 (21 فبراير 2016)

محتاج البرنامج


----------



## حيدر جواد الركابي (24 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بيك اخي العزيز وشكرا لكل الاخوة الاعزاء اللذين ينشرون مالديهم من علم في سبيل الله.


----------



## م.محمد رضوان (24 فبراير 2016)

:20:


----------



## ali hashim saleem (26 فبراير 2016)

شكرا اخي وان شاء الله حسن الخاتمة


----------

